# Free VST to AU Plugin Wrapper ?



## Peaky Blinder (Oct 25, 2019)

Just need it for one vst to run as a au in LX. Cheers


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 25, 2019)

The only free thing I know about is Imageline's minihost modular



Minihost Modular


----------



## Peaky Blinder (Oct 25, 2019)

Not seeing a download link for Minihost ?

I found this one as well, but will not be able to test either until the weekend.





VSTAU Manager (VST to AU Adapter) Free Download VSTAU Manager-0.2rc3.app.zip


VSTAU Manager Free Download. VSTAU is an Audio Unit adapter that allows VST plug-ins to be used in AU hosts. VST2AU Wrapper. VST DLL to AU converter



syntheway.com


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for that reference. Note that I downloaded it and its dated from 2012. Am testing it out now however...if they are fully wrapper, it will simplify how to load things into LogicPro. The Minihost modular mentioned above is also basically beta software...possibly even alpha. Works good though.


----------



## Peaky Blinder (Oct 25, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Thanks for that reference. Note that I downloaded it and its dated from 2012. Am testing it out now however...if they are fully wrapper, it will simplify how to load things into LogicPro. The Minihost modular mentioned above is also basically beta software...possibly even alpha. Works good though.



Let me know if you have any luck

Also, I did not see a link for downloading Minihost ? 
Do you Think we will ever be able to use Harmor on Mac in LX ?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 25, 2019)

There is a link!

Harmor is officially only available on MacOSX by buying FL Studio (which has it built in). They have an alpha version of that plugin which works. I think its only VST though you're right, so I always forget I have it. I actually bought that years ago when they released the windows version and have been waiting for the AU version to come out, for literally years, but they never delivered it. But the alpha version does work as VST using a host wrapper. And if you buy FL Studio they provide a native OSX built in harmor too.


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 25, 2019)

This might be overkill for what you want, but:






Blue Cat's PatchWork - Fully Configurable Plug-Ins Chainer and Multi FX / Standalone Host or Plug-In







www.bluecataudio.com





What supports VST on OS X and not AU?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 26, 2019)

There is a new freebie in town, as of just the last 24 hours, Kushview Element has been made open source. You can obtain the fully functional software through GitHub here:

https://github.com/kushview/Element


----------



## SergeD (Oct 26, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> There is a new freebie in town, as of just the last 24 hours, Kushview Element has been made open source. You can obtain the fully functional software through GitHub here:
> 
> https://github.com/kushview/Element



Or here (both Mac and Windows) https://github.com/kushview/Element/releases/tag/0.40.0 

It works well on Windows 10. Thank you Kushview


----------



## chrisphan (Oct 26, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> There is a new freebie in town, as of just the last 24 hours, Kushview Element has been made open source. You can obtain the fully functional software through GitHub here:
> 
> https://github.com/kushview/Element


I don't really speak programming lingo. Does this mean that Element will no longer be developed?


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 26, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> This might be overkill for what you want, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most DAWs will run vst on Mac except Logic Pro


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2019)

Pro Tools doesn’t, and I don’t think Digital Performer does. 

Vienna Ensemble Pro does, and so does Plogue Bidule.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 26, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> This might be overkill for what you want, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you manage to get it during a sale patchwork’s well worth it... also does cool stuff like let save and recall chains, parallel process etc...


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 26, 2019)

paulmatthew said:


> Most DAWs will run vst on Mac except Logic Pro



I was curious what plug ins he's found for OsX that don't have an AU version.


----------



## Peaky Blinder (Oct 27, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> I was curious what plug ins he's found for OsX that don't have an AU version.



PG8X

Edit: Thank you for the .dmg link.


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 27, 2019)

Interesting....so, there IS an AU version....but, it's "discontinued"....I wonder if that will become a trend?


----------



## Peaky Blinder (Oct 27, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> Interesting....so, there IS an AU version....but, it's "discontinued"....I wonder if that will become a trend?



Is there ?


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 27, 2019)

This is the product?

Dev discussing....









KVR Forum: PG8X (inspired by the JX8P): new beta version uploaded - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - PG8X (inspired by the JX8P): new beta version uploaded - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com





and given this link to download versions:









PG-8X


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





There's a folder there with a couple versions of AU.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 27, 2019)

Probably 32 bit though


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 27, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Pro Tools doesn’t, and I don’t think Digital Performer does.
> 
> Vienna Ensemble Pro does, and so does Plogue Bidule.




Both AU and VST are available for use in DP.


----------



## woafmann (May 6, 2020)

JamieLang said:


> This is the product?
> 
> Dev discussing....
> 
> ...



The version in that Dropbox link in the root directory of the "Mac-AU" folder is working in Logic (64-bit).


----------



## Carl Caulkett (Sep 3, 2020)

Peaky Blinder said:


> Let me know if you have any luck
> 
> Also, I did not see a link for downloading Minihost ?
> Do you Think we will ever be able to use Harmor on Mac in LX ?



Don't know if you're still having problems, but I was able to download Minihost by going into the YouTube video and expanding the video description. It's not very well signposted, admittedly 😉


----------

